# Vivitar Slide Printer



## oriecat (Sep 5, 2004)

Is this the same as a daylab?  Will it work for manipulations or image transfers?  Anyone know about this thing?  A local lady has one for sale for $25 which seems pretty cheap (at least compared to the daylabs I saw on ebay that were all over $100)


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2004)

If you want to dip your toe into the Polaroid waters to see if you want to make the ultimate cruise trip later on, the Vivitar is an inexpensive tool to help you find out.   

Like the Daylab, it is a slide printer, so you can pick out any slide and try an emulsion lift or image transfer by projecting its image onto type 669 Polaroid film.   It lacks the bells, whistles and versatility of the Daylab, but for $25 you can stand it while you explore.       Will you get any color gel filters with it?  You'll probably want some with this model as it lacks a color head.   (I also think you'll encounter having to crop somehow on each image but I could be wrong about that.)   I do know its main limitation is that it only accepts the 3.25 x 4.25 format of 669, whereas the Daylab offers interchangable bases - but unless you find you're really into the technique and want to advance, spending that kind of jack is unnecessary.   I think there is also a battery compartment on Vivitars, so that makes it portable, which is cool.  

I think slide printers are the shizzit for doing manips and transfers because you suddenly have a wealth of images to choose from, as opposed to purchasing separate cameras to run these different films through.     

I wanna know if you buy it and try it!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 5, 2004)

I think I will call and see if she still has it.  It would be a pretty cheap way to try something new, and I do have a ton of slides that I am not doing anything with, so maybe I could put them to use somehow.

Thank you so much, Terri!! :hug:


----------

